# Why am I always thirsty at night?



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I find that I am always sooo thirsty in the evening time, right before bed, and throughout the night. Between waking and dinner, I drink 6-7 glasses of water, 2-3 glasses of milk, and at least 1 glass of juice. How can I still be so thirsty?! I literally continue to feel thirsty even after drinking a few glasses...my belly will feel all sloshy because of all of it and yet still my mouth is dry! I hate drinking that much at that time, because then I am waking 6 times to pee...I know, I know, it's preparation for baby!







I want to savor a full night's sleep as much as possible, though!

Anyone else always thirsty before bed and in the middle of the night? Any physiological reason for it?


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I know how you feel! I get the same way every time I'm pregnant. I even wake up throughout the night thirsty.... and I've never had any problems with diabetes blood sugar except to have low blood sugar.

My midwife tells me that it takes _at least_ 1 gallon of water a day to sustain a pregnancy, and if you're not drinking 1 gallon, your pregnancy is going to take _your_ liquids, and cause you to be thirsty.

To remedy my issues with it, I have a huge thermos-mug thing that I got from the hospital I had my last daughter at. It holds about 2 liters of water and has a lid with a straw, so it's easy to drink at night. I fill it up before bed (in addition to my daily drinking) and if I need it, it's there all night. Even when I don't have water all night, I still have to pee all night so I don't consider it too much of a pain.

I hope this helps you some, and I hope you get lots of rest!


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

Does your mouth feel hot too? I can't sleep unless I have something to drink right next to the bed. I usually partially freeze a bottle of gatorade, then drink that before I lay down. And I have water next to the bed for later. I then wake up every couple hours to go to the bathroom. It drives me crazy.


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a similar problem. I don't drink enough during the day because it makes my stomach feel "sloshy." I used to drink water all the time, but now it is not appealing to me. Then evening rolls around, I'm dying of thirst, and I chug down a bunch of water. Then up in the middle of the night to pee. Ugh.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

It happens to me too and it sucks because I know I am going to be up peeing all night long.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
It happens to me too and it sucks because I know I am going to be up peeing all night long.









:


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

me too. i think I don't remember to drink enough during the day sometimes... then the kids go to bed, I finally sit down and then I'm parched! of course then I have to pee every hour all night long...

I have ALWAYS since I was a child, kept a drink of water next to my bed. so for me this is nothing new...


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I was like this during the first trimester. I had to keep a large cup of ice water by my bed all night. I would drink so much before bed that I would be up pee'ing all night long. It's starting to get better at this point and I'm not so thirsty now. But boy do I feel your pain.


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh yes, and I'm much thirstier at night than during the day.
Drink
Sleep
Get up to pee
Drink
Sleep
Get up to pee
Repeat until morning!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup, me too.

My DH hasn't complained, but I'm wondering if I've started snoring or something that's drying out my throat. Cuz no matter how much I drink during the day [I aim for at least 64 oz of water, plus a cup of decaf, and whatever else sounds good], I drink at least another full glass during the night. AND I'm up peeing all night. Very annoying.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i have noticed this too within the last few days.


----------



## drewster (Nov 29, 2011)

i am always thirsty to and i figured out why. it is because there is a whole in you stomach and all the water is leaking out ito your legs if you body fills up it could cause harful or leathal damage. call a docter now


----------



## BeachLove (May 10, 2011)

I have the same thing happening! I do kind of wonder if I don't quite get enough during the day as I'm caring for DD, and then I make up for it at night? It seems to be soon after she goes down for the night that I start drinking water like a fiend!


----------



## DoubleDouble (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's all the extra protein that I'm eating - proteins need a lot of water for processing, and kidneys have to do a lot of filtering.


----------

